# Gute kostenlose Firewall gesucht?



## julchen (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche eine gute Firewall Software. Ich hatte vorher Internet Security, welche mir mein ganzes System derart verlangsamt hat, das ich es runtergeschmissen habe.
Derzeit habe ich nur von Antivir den Virenscanner auf meinen Rechner.
Ich suche jetzt noch eine gute Firewall.

Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Gruss
Julinus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Julinus,

vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser Thread weiter. Dort wurde das Thema schonmal behandelt.


----------

